# Controlar velocidad motor electrico



## tommylej (May 16, 2009)

hola, m han mandado hacer una practica de regulacion automatica de hacer diagrama d bloques y sacar la funcion d transferencia;  consiste en controlar la velocidad de un motor en funcion del peso q haya en una cinta transaportadora, para que al final de la cinta caiga siempre la misma cantidad d materia, es decir regular la velocidad del motor si hay poco peso debera ir mas rapido y hay mucho peso mas despacio, gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## unleased! (May 16, 2009)

Deberías escribir de una forma clara para que te podamos entender.


> Reglas de cortesía en Internet
> Escribir de manera correcta y legible para todos.
> 
> 
> ...


 Saludos.


----------



## tommylej (May 17, 2009)

hola, ok, quizas no m explique bien, pero basicamente queria saber como sacar las ecuaciones y diagrama de bloques para la regulacion automatica de la velocidad de un motor que es variable en funcion de una magnitud fisica, en este caso es el peso de la carga, a menos peso mas velocidad llevara el motor y a mas peso menos velocidad. ojala m pudieras ayudar estoy bastante perdido, gracias


----------

